# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Shimmek e Sanjay em Portugal

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

É so para informar os mais curiosos que os dois convidados enunciados no titulo deste tópico já se encontram em fase de "relax" na nossa presença.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Enquanto os nossos convidados descansam e antes eu também repousar um pouco porque me levantei às 3:00 da manhã e saí de casa às 4:00 da manhã para estar a horas em Coimbra e depois em Lisboa já com o Júlio Macieira e o João Paulo Matias afim de receber os convidados à sua chegada que ocorreu entre as 8:20 e as 8:50, aqui vão algumas imagens recolhidas na visita ao nosso sponsor (=Patrocinador) NATURLINE que antecedeu a entrada dos convidados no Hotel....

à saída do aeroporto da Portela - Lisboa...depois de 10 minutos à procura do carro em dois pisos do parque de estacionamento...ou melhor, a "camionete" do Júlio :yb665: é do sono :SbSourire: 


aqui à entrada da loja do nosso sponsor NATURLINE, Sanjay Joshi aprecia a beleza do aquário plantado exibido na montra


aqui a entrar na loja


aqui Sanjay Joshi e Ron Shimek a apreciar os corais em exposição para venda, parte dos quais serão levados para o evento para lá serem exibidos e vendidos a quem os comprar


















Uma imagem de grupo antes de o Pedro Borges da NATURLINE chegar, onde estão o Paulo J. Oliveira que entretanto e sem saber que lá estávamos, apareceu na NATURLINE, o João Paulo Matias, o Júlio Macieira, Sanjay Joshi e Ron Shimek 


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Os nossos convidados já partiram com vontade de ficar, de voltar, de tão bem impressionados com tudo o que lhes foi proporcionado ficaram. 
Bem impressionados ficaram com o que viram da ciência, do engenho, da história, da capacidade, do desempenho dos Portugueses a muitos níveis além do relativo ao tema que os trouxe cá, os aquários de recife domésticos.
Agora já um pouco mais repousado da azafama inerente ao evento do aniversário e aproveitando um breve momento de disponibilidade, coloco aqui mais umas imagens da recepção efectuada aos nossos convidados e irei colocando muitas outras progressivamente e na medida da disponibilidade que tiver.

Aquário Vasco da Gama, que para mim continua a ser a referência cientifica


Lago das carpas KOI no Aquário Vasco da Gama, carpas que tanto gosto e que estavam a ser alimentadas na altura


Um aquário à moda antiga com bonitos Symphisodon discus


Bonitas Eunicella verrucosa, provavelmente vindaa do Jardim das Gorgónias em Sesimbra e que muito suscitou a atenção (e máquina fotográfica) de Ron Shimek


Um biotopo de praia arenosa do estuário do Sado onde vive a Veretillum cynomorium (vulgo Cenoura do Mar)




e há mais que como acima disse irei colocando para que possam ver um pouco do muito que foi mostrado aos nossos convidados

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vão mais algumas imagens...

A enorme Architeutis sp. preservada no Aquário Vasco da Gama em, presumo eu, formol


Detalhe do tentáculo com as ventosas. As ventosas possuem uma lâmina circular tipo serra craniana com as quais ferem e retêm a presa.
O Bico é tipo bico de papagaio e é fortíssimo, consegue arrancar pedaços de carne.






mais algumas espécies da nossa costa, do nosso mar mantidas e exibidas no Aquário Vasco da Gama


aqui ouriços-do-mar e vermes de fogo






há mais....que irei colocando à medida que puder.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Tal como em muitos outros lados, foi surpreendente o que pode uma instituição fazer (sem fundos) em prole da informação e estudo dos magnificos seres marinhos.

Foi deveras surpreendente o que se pode fazer com parcos recursos no Aquario Vasco da Gama, em especial com lindos aquarios da nossa costa.



Surpreendentemente ainda há quem se preocupe em alimentar estes peixinhos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Continuando

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá:  

Ter o privilégio de acompanhar estes "Senhores" durante 3 dias alem de ser uma honra foi deveras proveitoso.

----------


## Julio Macieira

O companheiro Brian (nosso SPONSOR - TMC Iberia) na companhia do Dr Ronald Shimmek não perdeu mais uma vez a oportunidade de aprender mais qualquer "coisita"

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Mais algumas imagens

Labroides dimidiatus a limpar um Pomacanthus imperator que placidamente recebe o serviço no Aquário Vasco da Gama
 

No CCB para mostrar a sala aos convidados e fazer os últimos acertos


No oceanário, sobre as pontes que circundam o tanque principal


Luvas de malha de aço usadas para alimentar os tubarões


O Júlio a mentalizar-se para alimentar os tubarões sob o olhar algo divertido do Machado de Sousa... :yb665: 


Uma linda Pequena Sereia, a Beatriz (Filha do João Paulo Matias) que simpaticamente acedeu a posar para os terrestres que visitavam os bastidores do Oceanário, sentada sobre um saco do sal usado pela instituição, qual pequena sereia de Copenhaga .




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado por partilharem as fotos.

Esta penúltima foto levanta a seguinte questão, alguém sabe se o sal utilizado no Oceanário é constituido por 2 partes (Parte A e B)???

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obrigado por partilharem as fotos.
> 
> Esta penúltima foto levanta a seguinte questão, alguém sabe se o sal utilizado no Oceanário é constituído por 2 partes (Parte A e B)???


 :Olá: Viva
eu fiz essa pergunta mas a pessoa que nos levava na visita guiada não soube responder e disse ser a primeira vez que via tal designação escrita no saco e havia outro saco ao lado da "pequena sereia" que dizia B. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas,

De outras visitas aos bastidores do Oceanário, lembro-me de ler que a Red Sea produz o sal em parte A e B especialmente para o Oceanário (não sei se é em exclusivo para eles) de forma a permitir fazer ajustes nos parametros da água.

Não estou a conseguir encontrar essa informação, mas caso encontre coloco aqui.

Abraço,

----------

